# HFEA Open Authority Meeting



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

*Open Authority Meeting - London
*Our next Open Authority meeting will be held in Central London on the 13th July.

At Authority meetings, members of the Authority discuss and determine HFEA policy and practice on a wide range of issues relating to its regulatory role, assisted conception treatments and human embryo research. 
The decisions the Authority makes are central to the work of the clinics and research centres that we license and matter to thousands of fertility patients across the UK.

For further information or to register, contact Zal Ahmet on 020 7291 8221 or email: *[email protected]*


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

The meeting on 13th July is particularly important because HFEA will be discussing some of the outcomes from the recent review of egg and sperm donation policies and practice.
Olivia


----------

